# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  Trivia contest!

## Greg Hatcher

Every so often on the blog, I like to do a trivia contest. (Past ones can be found *here*.) I was thinking it was time for another one. 

The trouble is, I'm stuck for a theme. So far I've done--

Batman
Bronze Age comics (1970s)
Imaginary Stories/What If
Street Heroes
Sidekicks

I'm trying to think of something that works across different eras of comics and different publishers, but not something so broad as to be meaningless (like, say, "superheroes" or "indie comics.") None of the ideas I've had seem workable, or else they're TOO specialized to be broadly accessible (like "jungle heroes" or "pulp adventurers" or something like that.)

Then I remembered that CSBG has a message board. So what say you, group mind? What should the next contest be about?

----------


## KeenerED

You could always to an Origins one.  Though with all the changes that might be way too broad a subject.

----------


## Greg Hatcher

Oooo, that is a good one. I could make something out of that.

----------


## Muad'Dib

Comic book deaths would work in a similar fashion, they cross genre boundaries with ease.

----------


## Omar Karindu

"Fictional News Agencies" and "Fictional Government Agencies" would probably let in a wide range of genres and material.

----------


## John Trumbull

Origins is a really good suggestion. Maybe you could also use media adaptations as a theme, with questions about live-action and animated adaptations and where they were different from the source material? You could even have a few about serial or radio versions.

----------


## John Trumbull

> Comic book deaths would work in a similar fashion, they cross genre boundaries with ease.


That could also be a topical suggestion, with the Amazing Spider-Man 2 and Days of Future Past movies out now. Both of those have significant character deaths.

----------


## coveredinbees

Sidekicks-Forgotten Love Interests!

----------


## EdoBosnar

Both the Bronze Age and the whole imaginary stories/What If/Elsewords heading pretty much hit me where I live, but I'm having trouble thinking of narrower themes to break down such huge topics.
And I'm guessing an all Steve Gerber quiz would be a bit too specific?
Otherwise, I think a pretty good contest could probably be spun out of the forgotten love interests suggestion.

----------


## Greg Hatcher

Well, the contest goes up today at four PM Pacific. I didn't use any of these, as it happens, but I found one that I think will be challenging and fun.

----------

